# حقائق واساطير حول مثلث الرعب برمودا



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الموضوع منقول 

حياكم الله جميعا وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثونا ومثواكم

اليوم نقلع وإياكم إلى عالم غامض مرعب كثرت فيه الإشاعات والأحاديث والأساطير و اختفاء الناس والسفن والطائرات والمراكب كل هذه سنتعرف عليها بالتفصيل 

أنا اطلعت على عدد من الكتب التي تتكلم عن مثلث الرعب أو بالأصح مثلث برمودا من اطلاعي عليها سأذكر لكم الإشاعات والحقائق العلميه والأساطير وغيرها أشياء كثيره متعلقه بهذا الموضوع 
بإسلوبي الخاص الذي أتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم ونقضي وقتا ممتعا ومفيدا في معرفة القصص والحقائق حول هذا الموضوع بصراحه أنا ظللت أكتب الموضوع وأنقيه لمدة يوم كامل 
فأتمنى أن ينال على اعجابكم

استعدوا لكي نبحر في هذا البحر الغامض
نبدأ 
بداية أحب أوضح أن مثلث برموده هي بقعه كبيره من المحيط الأطلنطي 
لأن البعض يتخيلها جزيرة وهي ليست كذلك بل بقعه مرسومه على الخريطه على شكل مثلث لا وجود لها تجسيد في الوجود مثل خطوط الطول ودوائر العرض 
أما بالنسبه لمكان مثلث برمودا 
يوجد في غرب المحيط الأطلنطي اتجاه الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للولايات المتحده الأمريكيه وأيضا ليست هناك حدود دقيقه لأطراف هذه المنطقه ولكن يتم تحديدها غالبا من برمودا في الشمال ( منطقه سنفصل عنها لاحقا ) حتى نورفك على الساحل الشرقي ثم تمتد بطول الساحل إلى جنوب فلوريدا ومن فلوريدا إلى كوبا هنا ينعطف المسار إلى الجنوب الشرقي ويمر الخط على هايتي ثم بروتوريكو ثم ينعطف إلى منطقة برمودا مكوننا بذلك مثلث طبعا منطقة برمودا غير محدد بشكل واضح ولا يمكن تحديد مكانها لكن تقريبا تستطيع القول أنها مقابله لولاية نيويورك وهي في منتصف المحيط ( تستطيع مراجعة أي خريطه تبين الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للولايات المتحده الأمريكيه لرؤية المكان بشكل أوضح وحتى تتضح الصوره لديك)

معلومات عامه عن مثلث برمودا 
مثلث برمودا هذه المنطقه تحتوي على 300 جزيره والغريب في الأمر أنها غير مسكونه من قبل البشر ولم يسكن الا في 20 جزيره فقط وأيضا سميت هذه الجزر بجزر الشيطان وتجنبها الصيادون والملاحون فندرت الحياة فيها 

طبعا في إشاعات كثيره ومقالات وأساطير حول هذا الموضوع 
طبعا من الغرائب التي ذكرت ماشاهده كولومبس الذي اكتشف الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه في رحلته من أوربا إلى أمريكا أي ينتقل عبر هذه القارتي يجب أن يمر على مثلث برمودا 
المهم يقول كولومبس أثناء ترحاله خلال هذه المنطقه شاهد أشياء عجيبه وغريبه هو ورجاله مثل كرة كبيره من النار تسقط في مياه المحيط أن حركة البوصله في هذه المنقطه كانت تشير إلى دلالات غريبه وغير مفهومه 

من عهد كولومبس وبعد حوالي 5 قرون وهذه الأسئله تدور 
ماهو سر هذه المنطقه ؟ وماذا يمكن أن يكون بها ؟ هل هم عفاريت أم شياطين ؟؟ أم أنها قوى خفيه غير مفهومه وراء هذا الغموض ؟ 

أيضا من الأشياء الغريبه تسمية هذه المنطقه بمثل برمودا ويرجع سبب هذه التسميه والله أعلم إلى حادثة الاختفاء الشهيره فوق هذه المنطقه في سنة 1954م حيث أعلنت السلطات عن اختفاء مجموعه من الطائرات كانت تحلق في السماء قبل لحظات من اختفائها في شكل مثلث ( سنفصل في القصه لاحقا ) الا أن هذه المنطقه كانت تعرف بتسميات أخرى منذ قديم الأزل مثل ( جزر الشيطان ) ( بحر الاختفاء ) ( مقبرة الاطلنطي ) وغيرها من الأسماء التي تحمل معنى الرعب والهلاك 

أما عن السفن فتختفي عادة في منطقة بحر سارجاسو في غرب الأطلنطي وفي الحقيقه أن البحر كله عباره عن لغز آخر بصرف النظر عن باقي أجزاء مثلث برمودا فقد اشتهر بغرابته منذ خمسة قرون منذ أن قام الاسبان والبرتغاليون برحلات من خلاله وبحر سارجاسو هي منطقه كبيره تقع في الشمال الغربي للمحيط الأطلنطي وتتميز مياهه بوجود نوع معين من حامول البحر يسمى سارجاسام والذي إليه يرجع تسمية هذا البحر ويطفو حامول البحر بكميات كبيره على الماء قد تصل أحيانا إلى كتل كبيره جدا تعيق تقدم القوارب والسفن الصغيره ( بصراحه أنا ما أعرف حامول البحر لكن نقلتها لكم نصيا وأعتقد أنه كائن حي يطفو على الماء قد يكون طفيلي )

وأيضا من غرائب بحر سارجاسو وجود نباتات بارزه فيه تحدد أطرافه وتجعله مميزا عما يحيط به ويذكر أن كولومبس عندما زار هذه المنطقه لأول مره انخدع بهذه النباتا ظننا منه أنه اقترب من الشاطئ ولكن لا فائده فهذه النباتات تملئ معظم أجزاء البحر وليس كبقية النباتات التي تطفو عند الشواطئ
ويتميز أيضا بحر سارجاسو بهدوئه التام فهو بحر ميت تماما ليس به حركه وتندر به التيارات الهوائيه والريح وقد أطلق الملاحون على هذا البحر الغريب منذ زمن بعيد أسماء كثيره من بينها بحر الرعب ومقبرة الأطلنطي لما شاهدوه من رعب وفزع أثناء رحلاتهم وفي الحقيقه أن ماذكره القدماء عن هذا البحر صادق إلى حد كبير 

فهناك الكثير من الشواهد فرحلات البحث الحديثه أشارت أنا هناك عدد كبير من السفن والقوارب الراقده في أعماق هذا البحر والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى فترات زمنيه مختلفه ومعظم هذه السفن غاصة في الأعماق لأسباب غامضه هذا إلى جانب بعض السفن التي اختفت من المياه ولم تترك لها أثر وأيضا يرقد في أعماق هذا البحر العديد من الهياكل العظميه للبحاره وركاب هذه السفن الغارقه 

وأيضا تشير رحلات البحث التي قام بها الغطاسون حديثا إلى احتمال وجود حضارات سالفه مكان هذا البحر ثم غطتها المياه فقد شاهدوا العديد من الجبال أثناء تجوالهم في القاع والتي تتميز أغلبها باستواء قممها كأنها كانت جزر قديمه ومن ثم غمرتها المياه ويرى الباحثون إلى وجود عدد من هذه الجبال في البحر هو أحد أسباب خلو البحر من الأمواج بدليل أن أن هذا السكون الذي يتصف به بحر سارجاسو يكثر في المناطق التي توجد بها جبال 

ويذكر أيضا الكثير من البحاره الذين عبروا المياه أنهم شاهدوا أشكالا غريبه ومخيفه من الحيوانات البحريه الضخمه كانت تظهر لهم من وقت إلى آخر تحت المياه أثناء عبورهم بالسفن والقوارب وهي تعد من الحيوانات المنقرضه التي كان يحكى عنها في الأساطير ولكن الكثيرين قد أكدوا رؤيتهم لها وفي سنة 1917م تم الإبلاغ بالفعل عن تواجد مثل هذه الحيوانات البحريه المنقرضه في منطقة أخرى بالمحيط بالقرب من ولاية ماستشوستس بالولايات المتحدة والتي وصفت بأنها نوع من الثعابين الضخمه 

التي يرجع تاريخها إلى آلاف السنين قبل الميلاد وإلم يستطع الباحثون الحصول على أي عينه من هذه الحيوانات تؤكد وجودها إلا أنه أمكن العثور على هياكل عظميه بقاع المحيط وقدرت أطوال هذه الحيوانات بحوالي 90 قدما وهي تسبح في الماء حوالي 30 ميلا في الساعه 

أيضا من غرائب بحر سارجاسو أنه يمثل مركزا لإبياض الثعابين البحريه فتهاجر إليه ثعابين البحر من أوربا في رحلات مستمره عبر البحار الصغيره والبحيرات التي تصب في مياه المحيط ثم تبدأ في المضي إلى بحر سارجاسو حيث تستقر في أعماقه وتبدأ في الإبياض ثم تموت الثعابين البالغه في مياهه وتبدأ الثعابين الصغيره رحلتها إلى أوربا وتستغرق حوالي العامين مندفعة هناك بتيرا الخليج الواقع بشمال بحر سارجاسو 

وتلتقي الثعابين الأوربيه مع الثعابين الأمريكيه التي تسلك طريقها هي الأخرى إلى بحر سارجاسو للإبياض ثم تعود مرة أخرى إلى موطنها بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكيه وتعد ظاهرة إبياض الثعابين المختلفة الجنسيه في هذا المكان المحدد بصفة دائمه منذ فترات طويله من الزمان من الظواهر الطبيعيه الغريبه جدا ولقد شدت انتباه كثيرين من العلماء ... فكيف يرسخ هذا المكان المحدد للإبياض في ذاكرة الأجيال من هذه الثعابين طوال هذه الفتره الطويله من الزمان ؟؟ وان شاء الله سوف يكون للحديث بقيه

​


----------



## meid79 (22 يوليو 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة يا باشمهندس وليد


----------



## جاسر (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

قرأت أن عرش ابليس -لعنه الله- في هذهِ المنطقة.

كذلك

ربما يكون المسيح الدجال -لعنه الله- يسكن احدى هذهِ الجزر

الأكيد أنه -الآن- في جزيرة ما على الارض 

والله أعلم 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## prof.shetos (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس وليد ومستنيين الباقى ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يوليو 2006)

*الجزء الثاني
أهم الأحداث المروعة لإختفاء السفن 
في المرة السابقة ركزة على بحر سارجاسو بسبب أن معظم اختفائات السفن كانت في ذلك البحر من مثلث برمودا وكانت معظم تلك دون أثر وذكرت بعض الكتب بأن التقارير تشير إلى ازدياد حلات الاختفاء في السنين القليله الماضيه عما كانت عليه في الماضي البعيد على الرغم من التطور الكبير في صناعة السفن وكانت معظم السفن المختفيه تتبع الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه وكانت أولها السفينه ( انسرجنت ) واختفت في اغسطس لعام 1800 م وكان على متنها 340 راكبا وكانت آخرها اختفاء الغواصة الضخمه اسكوربيون في مايو سنة 1968 م والتي كان عدد طاقمها 99 بحارا ولكن لم يستمر اختفائها مدة طويله فقد استطاعت السلطات العثور عليها في قاع المحيط وعلى بعد 2 ميل من سطح الماء ولكن لم يتمكن أحد من معرفة سبب اختفائها هذه الفترة أو أي شيء عن ظروف هذا الاختفاء 
ومن السفن التي اختفت أيضا في مثلث برمودا وفي ظروف غامضة تماما منها :
• السفينة الأمريكية بيكرينج والتي اختفت في 20 اغسطس 1800 م بطاقمها المكون من 90 فردا وهي في طريقها إلى الهند 
• 
• السفينة الأمريكية واسب التي اختفت في 9 أكتوبر سنة 1814 م بطاقمها المكون من 140 فرد 
• 
• السفينه الأمريكية وايلد كات والتي اختفت في 28 أكتوبر سنة 1824 م وهي في طريقها من كوبا إلى جزيرة ثومبيسون وكان عدد طاقمها 14 شخص 
• 
• السفينة الإنجليزية أتلنتا والتي اختفت في 1880م وهي في طريقها من برمودا إلى المملكة المتحدة وكان عدد طاقمها 290 فردا وقد قامت البحرية الإنجليزية برحلة بحث طويلة فقد قامت مراكب بتفقد أثرها على طول خط سيرها ولكن كل هذا دون جدوى وتكررت محاولات البحث عنها حتى فترة قريبة من الزمان واستعانت أيضا السلطات بسلاح الطيران في البحث عن السفينة أتلنتا ولكن لم يعثر لها على أي أثر في جميع المحاولات 
• 
• السفينة الأمريكية سايكلوب واختفت في 4 مارس سنة 1918م وهي تعبر برمودا إلى فرجينيا وكان عدد طاقمها 309 أفراد وقد شاع في ذلك الوقت أيام الحرب العالمية الأولى احتمال اصطدام السفينة بأحد الغوصات الألمانية أو اصابتها بأحد الألغام ولكن بعد التحريات أكددت عدم وجود أي غواصات وألغام في تلك المنطقة التي اختفت بها السفينة فقامت السلطات بمحاولات متكرره للبحث عنها لكن دون جدوى كما دعا هذا الاختفاء السفن التجارية إلى تغيير مسار الملاحة لتجنب المنطقة التي اختفت فيها السفينة سايكلوب فتخذت مسارا آخر بعيدا عنها 
• 
• ومن أشهر الاختفاءات أيضا في مثلث برمودا اختفاء السفينة الحربية البرازيلية ( ساوباولو ) التي اختفت في أكتوبر سنة 1951م وفي ظروف غامضة تماما فقد كانت نتائج البحث التي قامت بها السلطات بالاستعانة بالزوارق والطائرات نتائج غريبة للغاية فقد كانت تقول : (( شوهدت أضواء غريبة فوق مياه المحيط ظلت من المساء إلى الصباح ثم ظهرت في اليوم التالي كثافة من الظلام الشديد ظلت راكدة فوق المياه لفترة قصيرة ثم اختفت بعدها تماما ... لم يتم العثور على أي أثر للسفينة ساوباولو أو على فرد من طاقمها ))
غالبا مايكون الإختفاء في مثلث برمودا اختفاء كاملا بمعنى اختفاء السفينة أو الطائرة وكل من عليها دون أي أثر ولكن في سنة 1840م حدثت حالة غريبة جدا حيث اختفى فقط طاقم السفينة التجارية روزالى أما السفينة نفسها فقد ظلت عائمة فوق الماء قد اثار هذا الحادث عدة افتراضات كان منها : احتمال تعرض طاقم السفينة لحالة سطو من قراصنة البحار أو احتمال تعرضهم بمرض من الأمراض المهلكة التي انتشرت في ذلك الوقت كمرض الطاعون وكانت كل هذه مجرد افتراضات دون وجود أي دليل لها 
في الحقيقة أن اختفاء السفن في برمودا أغلبها كان اختفاء كليا في ظروف غامضة دون ترك أي أثر لها أو لما تحمله ولكن هناك حالات اختفاء كانت تختفي السفن ثم تظهر لكن دائما لم يكن هناك مايشير إلى ظروف أو دواعي الاختفاء 
ومن هذه السفن :
• في سنة 1902م اختفت السفينة الألمانية ( فريا ) أثناء رحلتها من كوبا إلى شيلى ولكن تم العثور عليها مرة أخرى بعد الفشل في البحث عنها وكانت خالية من طاقمها أو أي دليل يشير على اختفائها 
• 
• السفينة مارى سيلستى والتي تعد من أشهر ماتم العثور عليه من السفن حيث كانت السفينة في طريقها إلى شمال أزورير من مثلث برمودا واختفت وتم العثور عليها في بحر سارجاسو ؟؟ أثناء سفر أحد البحارة البريطانيين ورجاله في هذه المنطقة في سنة 1872م وفي البداية وجه قائد السفينة البرطانيه ندائه إليها عن بعد بعد أن ظن أنها سفينة قد أضلت طريقها ولكنه لم يتلق رد مما جعله يقترب من السفينة ليستطلع الأمر فكانت المفاجئة حين وجد السفينة خالية تماما من طاقمها ومن الغريب أنه وجد شحنة من الكحول كانت تحملها السفينة سليمة تماما في موضعها كما وجد بها قدرا كافيا من الطعام والماء تزودت بها سفينته أثناء رحلته إلى جانب السجائر والنقود والأشياء الشخصية التي يستعملها طاقم سيلستى ولم يجد رغم ذلك مايشير إلى وقوع أي حادث سوى كسر بباب قبطان السفينة الذي وحده مفتوح على مصراعيه بشيء يوحي بحدوث شيء من العنف أو المقامه أراد به مجهول من إرغام قبطان السفينة على تركها 
• 
• وقد أدى هذا العثور على السفينة إلى افتراضيات كثيرة تحاول أن تبرر سر هذا الاختفاء ولكن جميعها فشلت في الوصول إلى الحقيقة 
• 
• وفي سنة 1921م تم العثور على سفينة كارول ديرنج ببحر سارجاسو بعد اختفائها لعدة أشهر ولم يكن هناك أيضا مايدل على الحادث سوى أن البحارة قد اختفوا من السفينة قبل أن يبدءوا في تناول الطعام الذي قاموا بإعداده 
• 
• كذلك عثر على السفينة جون آند مارى في أبريل سنة 1933م على بعد 50 ميلا جنوب برمودا 
• 
• وعثر أيضا على السفينة الكوبية روبيكون بالقرب من فلوريدا في أكتوبر سنة 1944م وكانت تحمل ***ا جائعا 
طبعا في معظم هذه الحوادث لم يتم العثور على قوارب النجاة مما يدل أن أفراد السفينة كانوا يغادرون في سرعة أمام حدث شيء مفاجئ ومفزع ومما يؤكد ذلك أيضا أنه في معظم الحوادث لم تتلق السلطات أي اشارة من هذه السفن تطلب الإغاثة كذلك فإن معظم الأشياء الشخصية التي يعتز بها بعض البحارة كجالب الحظ أو الحيوانات الأليفة كالكلاب والقطط كانت دائما متواجدة على ظهر السفينة مما يشير إلى عدم اتاحة أي وقت لنجاة أمام هذا الشيء المفزع الذي أثار في قلوبهم الرعب أو ربما أرغمهم على مغادرة سفنهم 
كذلك اختفى أصحاب القوارب الصغيرة في مياه مثلث برمودا ووجدت قواربهم بعد ذلك دون أي أثر يدل على اختفاء أصحابها مثل :
اليخت كونيمارا الذي عثر عليه بعد 400 ميل من الجنوب الغربي لبرمودا في سبتمبر سنة 1955م 
القارب مابل بانك الذي عثر عليه في شمال برمودا في يونيو 1969م 
وعثر أيضا على القارب فاجا بوند في غرب أزوريز في يوليو عام 1969م
أضيا لوحظ اختفاء بعض القوارب خلال رحلات قصيرة كانت تقوم بها مثل :
ماحدث للمهرج الشهير ( آل سيندر ) كان مهرج شهير بميامي بأمريكا حيث قام بإصطحاب بعض أصدقائه على قاربه في رحلة لصيد بشاطئ ميامي في مارس سنة 1948م ومن الغريب أن القارب لم يبتعد كثيرا عن الشاطئ لكنه اختفى في غموض شديد ليظهر مرة ثانية بعد عدة أشهر خاليا من ركابه 
كذلك حدث حدث في أحد أعياد الكريسماس في سنة 1967م حيث قام دان بوراك صاحب لنش ( وتشكرافت ) والذي اشتهر بسرعته الكبيرة وعدم قابليته للغرق . بإصطحاب أحد قساوسة المدينة لرؤية أنوار الاحتفال بالعيد من داخل البحر بميامي فنفذا باللنش لمسافة حوالي ميل واحد داخل البحر ووقفا يشاهدان أنوار الاحتفال ولكن حدث أن تلقى حرس الشواطئ إشارة غير مفهومة تماما من اللينش فخرجت قوة للبحث عنهم ولكنها فشلت تماما في العثور على اللينش أو من عليه وكان تعليق قوات البحث عن هذا الحادث يشير إلى اختفاء اللنش لسبب مجهول واستثنت تماما احتمال غرقه أو أن اللنش قد ضل طريقه . وهذا يؤكد أن البحر كان هادئ في تلك الليلة وخاليا من أية رياح أو عواصف 
وأيضا من الغريب اختفاء السفن والقوارب الصغيرة واللنشات ومراكب الصيد اختفائها هي وطاقمها في جو معتدل وخال من الرياح دون أن تترك أي أثر لها كأجسام طافيه على السطح كذلك نادرا ماينبعث منها اشارة ارسال تطلب الاغاثة إلا في حالات قليلة وكانت معظم هذه الرسائل غير مفهومه تماما 
مثل الرسالة التي تلقاها حرس الشواطئ من الشاحنة اليابانية ربفوكو مارو والتي بعثت بها قبل اختفائها بين بنما وكوبا في سنة 1924م فكانت كلمات الرسالة عبر أجهزة الرادار غريبة جدا فكانت تقول (( الرعب يهددنا ... خطر .... خطر .... احضروا حالا )) وذلك دون أي تفسير لنوع الخطر أو الرعب كمعظم الرسائل التي تبعث بها السفن وتشرح موقفها للقاعده حتى تستطيع قوات الاغاثة أن تعد نفسها جيدا للتغلب على هذا الموقف وكانت هذه الرسائل تتم بشكل مفاجئ ولا تستغرق من الوقت إلا ثوان قليلة تحمل فيها عبارات سريعة ومتلهفة 
ومن أحدث حالات الاختفاء حالة اختفاء الشاحنة الأمريكية الكبيرة ( مارين سلفر كوين )في عام 1963م أثناء رحلتها من فرجينيا إلى تكساس وكان عدد طاقمها 38 فرد كلهم اختفوا تماما وكانت الشاحنة تحمل شحنة كبيرة من عنصر الكبريت بلغت 15 ألف طن كما كانت آخر رسالة بعثتها السفينة مطمنة للغاية أثناء مرورها بخليج المكسيك وبالقرب من مثلث برمودا . وكان اختفاء السفينة أمرا محيرا للغاية نظرا إلى ضخمتها وكبر حجمها كما لم تتلق السلطات أي رسالة إغاثة من السفينة قبل اختفائها 
وبدأت رحلة طويلة من البحث عن السفينة استخدمت فيها القوارب والطائرات الهليوكوبتر ولكن لم تسفر عن أي شيء سوى سترة نجاة كانت تابعة للسفينة وعثر عليها بعد حوالي ميلين من خط السير ولكن من الصعب الاستدلال على شيء من خلال تلك السترة ومن الإفتراضات التي شاعت في ذلك الوقت هو احتما اشتعال شحنة الكبريت أو احتما تعرضها للسطو من قبل الثوار الكوبيين في ذلك الوقت 
وأيضا تبع اختفاء الشاحنة مارين سلفر كوين حوادث اختفاء أخرى كان منها :
• اختفاء الشاحنة اثاكا ايلاند في نوفمبر سنة 1968م وكانت تحمل شحنة من القمح من نورفك إلى مانشيستر 
• اختفاء الشاحنة ملتون أترايدز في أبريل سنة 1970م في طريقها من نيو أورليانز إلى كيب تاون وكانت تحمل شحنة من الزيوت النباتية والصودا الكاوية 
• اختفاء الشاحنة الألمانية الضخمة أنيتا والتي تزن 20 ألف طن بكامل طاقمها المكون من 32 فرد والتي بدأت رحلتها من فرجينيا في مارس سنة 1973م في طريقها إلى ألمانيا وكانت تحمل شحنة ضخمة من الفحم وقد بلغت قيمة التأمين التي دفعته شركة تأمين السفن في انجلترا إلى أصحاب الشاحنة أنيتا 3 مليون دولار 
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& &&&&
إلى هنا أكون قد أعطيتكم مافي جعبتي عن السفن التي اختفت في مثلث برمودا ولكن رحلتنا لا تزال مستمرة لنتعرف على الطائرات التي اختفت في المثلث وإلى أهم الوقائع والأحداث والرسائل الغامضة 
أتمنى أن تكونوا قد قضيتم وقتا ممتعا ومفيدا في هذه الرحلة 
وترقبوا الحلقة الثالثة لمثلث الرعب ( مثلث برمودا ) 
ولا تنسون أريد أن أرى تفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
لكم مني اطيب الامنيات ورحله سعيده واربطوا الاحزمه
*


​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 يوليو 2006)

مثلث الرعب ( مثلث برمودا )
الجزء الثالث



*أروع الأحداث وأخطرها*


*هذه الحلقة قصيره نوعا ما مقارنة بالحلقات السابقة والسبب يعود إلى تركيزي على أشهر حادثة اختفاء للطائرات وأولها والتي كانت سبب تسمية المثلث بهذا الاسم وسأشرح كل ماورد عنها بالتفصيل من أهم المعلومات والغرائب في تلك الحادثة لن أطيل عليكم بالمقدمات بل سأنطلق في سرد الأحداث والوقائع :*​


** طائرات السرب 19 *
*طبعا اكتسب مثلث برمودا اسمه نتيجة لإختفاء مجموعة من الطائرات فوق مياهه كانت تطير على شكل مثلث ففي 5 ديسمبر سنة 1945م انطلقت 5 طائرات من قاعدة (( فورت لو ديرديل )) بفلوريدا للقيام بمهمة تدريبية فكان عليها أن تطير على شكل مثلث أثناء التدريب في رحلة من فلوريدا لمسافة 160 ميل ناحية الشرق ثم 40 ميل ناحية الشمال ثم تعود مرة ثانية إلى قاعدتها وحتى الآن لم يعرف شيء عن هذه الطائرات التي اختفت تماما *​ 
*كان عدد طاقم هذه الطائرات _ السرب 19 _ 5 طيارين وثمانية مساعدين موزعين على كل مجموعة الطائرات وبدأـ الطائرات مهمتها الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر وبعد 10 دقائق كانت جميعها قد انتهت من الاقلاع وبدأت تحلق في السماء بقيادة الملازم شارلز تيلور الذي كان يمثل رأس المثلث ويعد شارلز تيلور من أمهر الطيارين فهو صاحب أكثر من 2500 ساعة طياران كما كان باقي أعضاء الفريق سواء من الطيارين أو المساعدين على قدر كافي من الخبرة والمهارة مما يزيد من صعوبة تفسير سر هذا الاختفاء خاصة أنه من ناحية أخرى أن ظروف المناخ كانت مناسبة جدا *​ 
*المهم أنه في الساعة الثالثة والربع بعد الظهر وأثناء انتظار القاعدة الجوية لرسالة من السرب 19 لتحديد ميعاد الوصول وتعليمات الهبوط تلقت القاعدة الجوية هذه الرسالة الغريبة من قائد السرب والتي كانت تقول *​ 
*_ القائد ( الملازم تشارلز تيلور ) : ينادي القاعدة .... نحن في حالة طوارئ .... يبدوا أننا خارج خط السير تماما .... لا أستطيع رؤية الأرض . *​ 
*_ القاعدة : ما مكانك بالضبط ؟*​ 
*_ القائد : لا أستطيع تحديد المكان ولا حتى أدري أين نحن على الاطلاق أعتقد أننا فقدنا في الفضاء *​ 
*_ القاعدة : استمر في الاتجاه ناحية الغرب *​ 
*_ القائد : لا أدري في أي اتجاه يوجد الغرب .. كل شيء غريب ومشوش تماما .. لا أستطيع تحديد أي اتجاه .. حتى المحيط أمامنا يبدوا في وضع غريب لا أستطيع تحديده *​ 
*انقطعت بعد هذه الرسالة سبل الاتصال مرة أخرى بين السرب 19 والقاعدة بالرغم من أن القاعدة استطاعت الاستماع إلى الرسائل الموجهة بين طائرات السرب وبعضها وكانت بعض هذه الرسائل تشير إلى قرب نفاذ الوقود الذي لم يعد كافيا الا لخمسة وسبعين ميلا وكذلك كان بعضها الآخر يشير إلى دهشة الطيارين من قراءة البوصلة التي أصبحت تشير إلى الاتجاه والكان بطريقة غير مفهومة وغريبة تماما وكأن الأوضاع قد اختلفت جميعها بالرغم من عدم المقدرة للإتصال بين القاعدة وطائرات السرب الا أن هذه المحادثات بين الطائرات كانت واضحة *​ 
*مع الوقت أصبحت القاعدة الجوية ( فوت لو دير ديل ) في حالة ذهول وقلق حول مصير السرب 19 وبدأت وحدات مختلفة للبحث والاغاثة تنطلق من القاعدة لتفقد ـثر طائرات السرب وكان من أبرز هذه الوحدات الطائرة الضخمة ذات المحركين (( مارتين مارينز )) بكامل طاقمها المكون من 30 فردا في الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر عاد الاتصال مرة أخرى بين القاعدة والسرب 19 حيث تلقت القاعدة رسالة مفاجئة من السرب 19 كان نصها *​ 
*(( لا ندري أين نحن يالتحديد .. أعتقد أننا نطير على مسافة 225 ميلا في الاتجاه الشمالي الشرقي للقاعدة .. لا بد أننا مررنا بفلوريدا وأعتقد أننا الآن فوق خليج المكسيك )) *​ 
*وأعرب قائد السرب عن نيته بالدوران 180 درجة على أمل أن يعود مرة أخرى إلى فلوريدا ولكن بدأ الاتصال يضعف تدريجيا بعد ذلك حتى انقطع تماما مما قد يدل أنه قد عمد للدوران في اتجاه خاطئ بعيد عن فلوريدا وتشير بعض التقارير إلى أن آخر ماسمعته القاعدة بعد ذلك من السرب 19 كان يقول (( إنه يبدوا كأننا نطير ..... )) بينما يذكر آخرون تكملة الجملة كانت (( إنه يبدوا كأننا نطير فوق مياه بيضاء ... لقد فقدنا تماما )) *​ 
*وفي الوقت نفسه تلقت القاعدة رسالة أخرى من طائرة الاغاثة ( مارتين مارينز ) كانت تشير إلى سوء حالة المناخ في المنطقة التي تطير بها ووجود رياح عنيفة تعلوها بـ 6000 قدم ولكن لم تدل الرسالة بأي معلومات أخرى وانقطع الاتصال بعد ذلك بطائرة الاغاثة أيضا والتي لم يصل منها بعد ذلك أي رسائل أخرى وتم احضار جميع وحدات البحث بالقاعدة لمواصلة البحث عن السرب وطائرة الإغاثة التي اختفت هي أيضا في ظروف غامضة وبدأت في نفس الليلة وحدات أخرى من الطائرات تنطلق للبحث عن الطائرات المفقودة كما استخدم عدد من القوارب واللنشات *​ 
*وكان الظلام يعيق عملية البحث ومع ذلك تواصل البحث على أمل العثور على أي أثر لطاقم الطائرات ولكنها كانت هذه المحاولات دون جدوى . ومع حلول الفجر خرجت أكبر قوة للبحث في التاريخ ضمت أكثر من 300 طائرة من مختلف الأنواع والمئات من القوارب اللنشات وعددا كبيرا من الغوصات ولكنها لم تستدل على أي أثر للطائرات المفقودة أو أي فرد من أفرادها وتوالت رحلات البحث يوميا بعد ذلك وبالرغم من الاستطلاع الدقيق لمساحات كبيرة من المحيط الأطلنطي والبحر الكاريبي وأجزاء متعدده من خليج المكسيك في رحلة بحث استغرقت مايزيد عن 4000 ساعه ولكن لم يعثر على أي أثر للطائرات والطاقم *​ 
*وبدأت تظهر عدة افتراضات أشارت إليها بعض الشواهد فقد أعلنت طائرة تجارية أنها قد شاهدت في نفس يوم اختفاء الطائرات تصاعد لهب أحمر كثيف فوق الأرض مما أثار فكرة احتمال انفجار طائرة الاغاثة مارتين مارينز لكن هذا الافتراض لم يلق تأييدا كبيرا . كما أعلنت أيضا سفينة تجارية أنها شاهدت في الساعة السابعة والنصف من مساء نفس يوم الاختفاء انفجارا في السماء ولكن استبعد أن يكون هذا الانفجار هو انفجار طائرات السرب لأنه اذا صح هذا فإن هذا يعني أن الطائرات استمرت في التحليق بعد نفاذ الوقود منها وهذا مستحيل *​ 
*وعلى أية حال إن صح الافتراضان السابقان فأين بقايا الحطام وجثث الضحايا ؟ ومما يزيد صعوبة تفسير هذا الحادث أن القاعدة لم تتلق نداء اغاثة ( SOS ) من طائرات السرب ولا من طائرة الاغاثة قبل اختفائها !! *
*كذلك لاحظت بعض قوارب البحث في رحلاتها الأولى تغطي بعض أجزاء المياه بطبقة كثيفة بيضاء من الضباب مما قد يعلل ماجاء في رسالة السرب 19 عن رؤيته لمياه بيضاء ولكن إن صح ذلك فبماذا يفسر ما أعلنوه عن وجود خلل غريب بالبوصله ؟*​ 
*وكذلك أعلن مسؤل آخر عن دهشته لهذا الاختفاء الغريب بهذه الكلمات (( لقد اختفوا تماما كأنهم بعثوا إلى المريخ ! )) وقد أثآر هذا التعليق افتراضا آخر هو احتمال انجذاب مجموعة الطائرات من خلال منطقة أو مصيدة في الفضاء إلى بعد أو مكان آخر مجهول خارج عالمنا الذي نعيش فيه وفي الحقيقة أنا هذا الافتراض كان من أحد النظريات أو على الأصح أحد التخيلات التي ذاع صيتها بعد ذلك عن تفسير سر الاختفاء في مثلث برمودا لكنه لم يستدل على صحته *​ 
*كما علق أحد في ذلك الوقت على هذا الاختفاء قائلا (( إنهم مازالو على قيد الحياة ولكن في مكان آخر وعلى بعد آخر بفضل قوة جذب مجهولة دفعت بهم إلى هناك )) . حيث أنه في منتصف ليل ليلة الاختفاء وصلة رسالة ضعيفة تقول مفرداتها FT..FT وكادت تلك المفاجئة أن تعقد لسان رجل الاتصالات فقد كانت تلك الرسالة صادرة من احدى طائرات السرب 19 المختفي وذلك لأن هذه الحروف لا تستخدمها الا طائرات السرب19 . كما ذكرت أيضا أمهات أحد الطيارين الذين فقدوا : (( إني أحس أن ابني لا يزال حيا في مكان ما في الفضاء )) إذن هل من الممكن أن يكون أحدهم لا يزال على قيد الحياة ؟ وأين هو الآن ؟*​ 
*وفي الحقيقة أن حادث اختفاء مجموعة طائرات السرب 19 كانت أول حادث اختفاء لطائرات على مثلث برمودا فقد كان الاختفاء فيها دائما قاصرا على السفن والمراكب وكان هذا الاختفاء هو البداية لاختفاءات أخرى كثيرة شملت عددا كبيرا من الطائرات الخاصة والتجارية والركاب مما دعا المسؤلين إلى تكثيف جهودهم وأبحاثهم ليس فقط للبحث عن المفقودين ولكن أيضا لمعرفة ماحدث لهم أو سر هذا الاختفاء الغريب فوق مثلث برمودا ...!*​ 
*إلى هنا وصلنا إلى نهاية هذه الحلقة *​​​


----------



## mr.inspector (30 يوليو 2006)

_biiiiiiiiiiiiig :15: :15: :15: taaaaaaaaaaaaaanks :67: :67: :67: maaaaaaaaaaaaan_​


----------



## وجدي_1405 (2 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله على هذه المعلومة 
علماً بأن ( سارجسام هذه بكتيريا هيئتها على شكل طحالب البحر ولونها أحمر ).


----------



## lil-zool (2 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووور يامهندس ويعطيك ألف عافية على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## eldaly (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود 
اما اخر ما سمعت عن هذا الموضوع من اهل ثقه ان هذا المكان به قوة مغنطسية هائله والقائل استدال على كلامه بوجود بعض حطام من هذه المفقودات على السواحل القريبهمن المكان هذا والله اعلم


----------



## حمادة الطيار (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووور يا أخوي وليد وما قصرت على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا 
أخوك محمد tiger


----------



## miro3332000 (13 أغسطس 2010)

excellent job


----------

